# sword accusite



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

does anyone here shoot sword accusite?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

my brother has a sword. nice sight i like it


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> my brother has a sword. nice sight i like it


what model ?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i will have a sword 3rd plan next week i will review it for you when it gets here


----------



## RYAN RUSSELL (Apr 24, 2008)

*Sword Sights*

I Have 2 2008 Twilight Hunters. .019 Pins In Multiple Colors Ranging From 4-6 Pins. Comes With 3 Stage Lights But Dont Need It. Very Bright Without Light On. Call Danny And Pick Whatever You Want


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a sword, im shooting the 3rd plane micro. 

It is an amazing sight!

Bery bright, very durable, solid well built. 
Sowrd has the best customer service around.


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

I shoot a Sword Apex 3RD Plane with .10 Pins and it is absolutley the best sight that i have ever had on my bow!! I 100% Reccomend Sword!!!!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Best sight Ive owned!


----------

